# Mask Info



## win231 (May 21, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (May 22, 2020)

https://www.mentalfloss.com/article...irborne-aerosol-droplets-whats-the-difference


----------



## CarolfromTX (May 22, 2020)

And there you are, folks. More conflicting information. Awesome.


----------



## fmdog44 (May 22, 2020)

win231 said:


>


Comparing releases from compressed air containers (psi) to sneezes and coughs is stupid and comparing the size of droplets to particles released from compressed air containers is also stupid. Why was this silly "test" done at a distance of a few inches?  Why not move the aerosol cannisters the safe distance of six feet? Nice try but no cigar.


----------



## Sunny (May 22, 2020)

Never in the history of this country has a scientific issue become so politicized.  Whether or not to wear a mask, whether the masks are effective, what the mask symbolizes, seems to entirely depend on one's political orientation. 

In my hi-rise, which in a way is a microcosm of this country, the mask controversy was, for a while, typical of behavior everywhere. Some people wore masks, others made a point of not wearing them. In every case, the mask-or-not-to-mask decision was made along political lines, without exception.

This ended when we were asked by our building management to wear a mask when outside our own apartments, so everyone started wearing them, and the politics became submerged in the common good.

Whether or not the masks actually help seems to be a moot point. They may cut down on the amount of virus that is traveling through the air, which is itself a good thing. And they are a hugely inconvenient pain in the neck. I have trouble breathing with one on, and when I am alone outside with no one else in sight, I usually lower it.  

There are many unknowns, as this is a new disease. We are discovering things about it every day. So people can come up with "proofs" that their side is right all the time, especially since our knowledge keeps changing.  What it boils down to is whether we take our guidance as to what is the truth from a) the findings of science, to the best of our current knowledge, or b) whoever occupies the White House.

Want to know how anyone feels about masks?  Cherchez les politics!


----------



## Don M. (May 22, 2020)

One good thing about the Internet.....anyone can find an "opinion" about almost anything....no matter how contrary to good sense.


----------



## Devi (May 22, 2020)

Unfortunately, the findings of science seem to change.


----------



## StarSong (May 22, 2020)

Devi said:


> Unfortunately, the findings of science seem to change.


That's what science does.  Updates as new data becomes available.  Otherwise we'd all still be operating on the flat earth theory.


----------



## Devi (May 22, 2020)

StarSong said:


> That's what science does.  Updates as new data becomes available.  Otherwise we'd all still be operating on the flat earth theory.



True enough. But this COVID-19 does not give us a long term to discover truths in order to protect ourselves. ;-)


----------



## Judycat (May 22, 2020)

Ah wear your mask.


----------



## Devi (May 22, 2020)

Yes, I do. (Or were you speaking to someone else?)


----------



## Judycat (May 22, 2020)

To everyone generally.


----------



## In The Sticks (May 22, 2020)

CarolfromTX said:


> And there you are, folks. More conflicting information. Awesome.


Yup.

We're adults.
We should be using our own judgement, not allowing fear to be mongered.

I will not let my life be managed by "experts."

ps: Average flu season the past 10 years: 9,000,000 to 45,000,000 infected.
The horrible COIVD19 bug: 1,500,000 infected (one week's worth of a typical flu.)

Don't bash me.  Those are facts, not opinions.


----------



## applecruncher (May 22, 2020)

Sunny said:


> And they are a hugely inconvenient pain in the neck. I have trouble breathing with one on, and when I am alone outside with no one else in sight, I usually lower it



Agree. I have a terrible time breathing with a mask on.


----------



## CarolfromTX (May 22, 2020)

Sorry Sonny, gonna call Bravo Sierra on the mask thing going along political lines.  Not true, as much as you would like it to be.


----------



## StarSong (May 23, 2020)

CarolfromTX said:


> Sorry Sonny, gonna call Bravo Sierra on the mask thing going along political lines.  Not true, as much as you would like it to be.


Well then it all works out, because TX is easing its restrictions, right?


----------



## squatting dog (May 23, 2020)

Here's the deal. It is now known that most masks short of the respirator type are not an efficient deterrent. So, when I see some dumbo hollyweirdo bragging up their crochet mask, it drives me up the wall. Geez people don't you realize a crochet mask is full of HOLES? The latest one I saw was some supposed (I think) actress flashing a picture of her zippy mask. Now, look at that picture and tell me I'm wrong that the crochet mask and her partners particle dust mask are both worthless for protection. As if that's not bad enough, there is a web page showing how to make these worthless mask's.    I consider this to be a monster dis-service to people who want to be safe.

https://kidsactivitiesblog.com/1402...n2x42ckYnOCrTXeFyhBX4li5b3DxTpdHXvr4nsgSWBTiY


----------



## win231 (May 23, 2020)

^^^ It doesn't surprise me.  I see lots of useless masks; it's rather amusing.  But what can we expect when the dolts running the show tell everyone to wear "Protective Face Coverings?"  Most people are content to believe anything from mayors, governors & people with lots of capital letters after their names.


----------



## Sunny (May 25, 2020)

> Sorry Sonny, gonna call Bravo Sierra on the mask thing going along political lines.  Not true, as much as you would like it to be.



Carol, how do you know what I would "like it to be?"  It is what it is. There have been many articles written about this strange phenomenon, with mask use and in general, attitudes about the disease, largely falling along political lines. It is SO obvious that it's a waste of time arguing about it.
(Not saying which side is right and which is wrong, just that it really does fall along very clear-cut political lines.)


----------



## Sunny (May 25, 2020)

Here's another aspect of the mask thing. I was going to start a new thread, but we've been asked to try to keep discussions within existing threads if possible.

My question is: does your mask make you sneeze?  This morning, I shopped at my grocery store, wearing a mask (required to do so, and I would have anyway), and my nose didn't stop running!  I had to stop a few times, pull over to an aisle with no other people, pull down the mask and take out a tissues and blow my nose!

If I had been shopping nearby somebody with this problem, I'd be good and worried. But no, I am not sick, with Covid or anything else, to my knowledge. The symptoms disappeared as soon as I escaped back to my car and took off the mask. And I have to wonder how good sniffling into a mask was for MY health!

I don't know how people can keep these things on for hours (such as surgeons, etc.)  Maybe I'm allergic to something in the mask?


----------



## Judycat (May 25, 2020)

The mask sometimes makes my face and nose itch.


----------



## garnet (May 25, 2020)

I work at a grocery store, wear masks that I made with 6 layers cotton fabric. It's upsetting to see customers/co-workers wearing masks below their noses, or just hanging almost off, & pulling them down to talk to me. & most customers don't wear a mask at all. I feel like those are people who think it is OK to drive after drinking alcohol when their physical & mental abilities are lowered/slower to respond, don't care that they could cause innocent people to be killed - they deliberately drive anyway - willing to kill someone. Right now it is the same with not wearing a mask when one may unknowingly have covid-19 without any symptoms & don't care if they pass it on & kill someone. I avoid people who don't care about what they are doing to others that may be harmful.


----------



## garnet (May 25, 2020)

squatting dog said:


> Here's the deal. It is now known that most masks short of the respirator type are not an efficient deterrent. So, when I see some dumbo hollyweirdo bragging up their crochet mask, it drives me up the wall. Geez people don't you realize a crochet mask is full of HOLES? The latest one I saw was some supposed (I think) actress flashing a picture of her zippy mask. Now, look at that picture and tell me I'm wrong that the crochet mask and her partners particle dust mask are both worthless for protection. As if that's not bad enough, there is a web page showing how to make these worthless mask's.    I consider this to be a monster dis-service to people who want to be safe.
> 
> https://kidsactivitiesblog.com/1402...n2x42ckYnOCrTXeFyhBX4li5b3DxTpdHXvr4nsgSWBTiY
> 
> View attachment 106416


The one wearing the crocheted mask said her mask has a carbon filter layer inside it which does filter covid-19 bacteria.


----------



## StarSong (May 25, 2020)

garnet said:


> I work at a grocery store, wear masks that I made with 6 layers cotton fabric. It's upsetting to see customers/co-workers wearing masks below their noses, or just hanging almost off, & pulling them down to talk to me. & most customers don't wear a mask at all.


According to Oregon's official Covid website, employees must wear masks but customers don't have to unless the store itself requires it.
https://sharedsystems.dhsoha.state.or.us/DHSForms/Served/le2288K.pdf

Talk to your manager.


----------



## garnet (May 25, 2020)

StarSong said:


> According to Oregon's official Covid website, employees must wear masks but customers don't have to unless the store itself requires it.
> https://sharedsystems.dhsoha.state.or.us/DHSForms/Served/le2288K.pdf
> 
> Talk to your manager.


many of the employees where I work will wear them hanging below their noses or under their chin, & some don't wear one at all. The bosses just ignore it. I do my best & just hope someone who does not care if they kill others does not give it to me & I take it home & give it to my son who has asthma & will die if he gets it. That's why I hate people who do not even try to prevent the spread by just doing simple little things like wearing a mask.


----------



## MarciKS (May 25, 2020)

Judycat said:


> The mask sometimes makes my face and nose itch.


Have you tried hypoallergenic detergent?


----------



## Sunny (May 25, 2020)

No, but I will wash it now in All.  I also have a package of disposable paper masks, which seem to be more comfortable. Maybe I'll just use those.


----------



## CindyLouWho (May 25, 2020)

I stopped by Target last week, had a disposable mask on but as I was walking into the store the ear elastics broke. Well, I had a few people look at me with daggers in their eyes....then when I was checking out at the register, this super nice guy ahead of me said he had a bunch of masks in his truck because of his business. He waited for me outside until I checked out and gave me a few masks. Good guy!
I have since bought some masks online from Blue Planet.


----------



## MarciKS (May 25, 2020)

The cloth ones are sturdier in the long run. With a filter you should be fine. 

Sunny I would try the All free. Those perfumes are what is likely causing the irritation.


----------



## Floridatennisplayer (May 25, 2020)

Honestly, this is the first I’ve heard about politics and masks.  Now I wonder if I am supporting my political party properly?????????


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 26, 2020)

CindyLouWho said:


> He waited for me outside until I checked out and gave me a few masks. Good guy!


----------



## Sunny (May 26, 2020)

> Honestly, this is the first I’ve heard about politics and masks.  Now I wonder if I am supporting my political party properly?????????



Wow, too much time on the tennis court, not enough time watching/reading the news?


----------



## applecruncher (May 29, 2020)

At the drugstore today I saw a man wearing the dirtiest mask I've ever seen. It was really nasty. He was ahead of me, so I backed up and pretended to look at something on a display.

Eeewww


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 30, 2020)

The title says Mask Info so I guess I'm not hijacking the thread by asking where you folks buy your reusable face masks.

I've been using my bandana rubber band masks but I would like to find a source of simple reusable masks.

I've done some searches on the internet but the variety in price, style, and availability makes my head swim.

Thanks, B


----------



## Ronni (May 30, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> The title says Mask Info so I guess I'm not hijacking the thread by asking where you folks buy your reusable face masks.
> 
> I've been using my bandana rubber band masks but I would like to find a source of simple reusable masks.
> 
> ...


@Aunt Bea  I got mine from Etsy.  Here's the link to the seller I used.  

https://www.etsy.com/listing/797684409/face-mask-100-cotton-washable-double?ref=yr_purchases


----------



## win231 (May 30, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> The title says Mask Info so I guess I'm not hijacking the thread by asking where you folks buy your reusable face masks.
> 
> I've been using my bandana rubber band masks but I would like to find a source of simple reusable masks.
> 
> ...


Just walk into a hospital & pick up a few masks.  Most hospitals have several dispensers with lots of masks.


----------



## Pinky (May 30, 2020)

Many price levels on Etsy. My daughter makes a different style of washable double-cotton masks. Look around before you buy.


----------



## katlupe (May 30, 2020)

I only wear it when I have to. I believe it is not good to breath through your mouth for very long and that is what I end up doing with a mask on. So I get in and out of the store as quickly as possible. Saves me money. I only buy what is on my list. I also wear it when I go down to check my mail or riding in the elevator because we have to. I think if it makes people think they are safe by wearing one, then by all means wear it. It doesn't make me feel safe at all. I will of course wear it when I go to my hair salon to get my hair cut in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 1, 2020)

Thanks to @moviequeen1 I've solved my mask situation with some temporary disposable masks from the local Walgreen's.

I was surprised when the clerk rang them up that they were subject to our normal 8% sales tax.  I don't mind the extra money but IMO an essential item mandated by the government should not carry a sales tax.  Another small injustice in the life of your poor old Aunt Bea.


----------

